# “Samurai” pair



## Rudeboy706 (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## Melogrunty (Sep 15, 2020)

Very cool! I actually want my next to be a Samurai too or something with short fins


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Samurai are always black with random dragon scales. (Internet image).


----------



## Melogrunty (Sep 15, 2020)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Samurai are always black with random dragon scales. (Internet image).
> 
> View attachment 1024036


Are Samurai prone to have the scales grow over their eyes? I heard there was a type of betta who has that issue.


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

As far as I read, initially Samurai - regardless of their main colour - were meant to only wear dragon scales as a mask/helmet on their heads. Like a fighter.
The first ones bred to perfection were black ones (Black Samurai).
So the less dragon scales they show on the rest of the body, the better. The base colour can be any colour.

Meanwhile the name Samurai is used more or less inflationary in order to also sell less perfectly coloured individuals.

And like any Dragon - especially those with a full dragon scale mask - they might have an issue with the scales growing over their eyes, which makes them almost blind (the pigments in the dragon scales supposedly let light through, but not too much). The probability is ssaid to increase with the age of the fish.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

@Feanor You are absolutely correct: There are more colors with the original black being a majority and later-developed red a smaller percentage History of samurai betta fish - Nice Betta Thailand.CO.,LTD I've only seen Black Samurai for sale on AquaBid, eBay and FaceBook.

You are also correct that it is often used to sell inferior specimens. Sadly, that is the way with so many trade names. Many also confuse Metallic scales with Dragon scales.

There was one seller on eBay who sold them for big money as "rare."  And people bought them!!!

Knock wood, I've been really lucky in that none of the Dragons I've owned in the last seven years had issues with Dragon/Pearl/Snake Eyes. I bought most of them from the same source. However, it's still a roll of the dice.

It is said using banana leaves helps.


----------



## Rudeboy706 (Sep 19, 2020)

She is actually a green color with a black base. I’ll send better pics layer


----------

